# My 3 months golden is giving me hard time biting everything, even when I play with hi



## William Hayes (Oct 10, 2013)

He's giving me hard time cause he bites everything, even my hands when I play with him or my pants,I tried to give him stuff to bite like rubber bone figures but he just doesn't stop,is this related to his teething ?? How can I overcome this issue? Please advise

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Stick with replacing your parts with acceptable chew toys.....and prepare with lots of patience. Welcome to the world of Golden Retriever puppies, who are affectionately known as "Land Sharks" for just this reason. Once they're adult teeth come in their interest in chewing on you will be greatly reduced especially if you constantly reinforce that it isn't acceptable. My boy will turn 6 months old tomorrow. His mouthing everything has MOSTLY stopped now, thank goodness!


----------



## William Hayes (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow thought I could control this habit 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ViggosMum (Nov 14, 2013)

We have been restraining our 11week old as the mother dog would if his behaviour got out of hand. It is helping when he has wound himself up to fever pitch, and is biting anything and everything. Not sure if this is "the" thing to do as we are new to all this, but I figure if it is mimicking the dog behaviour then it can't be too bad. Also staying as calm as possible, as you getting wound up only exacerbates things. As I say I'm no expert, having only had out puppy for nearly three weeks, but this is what is working for us.


----------



## William Hayes (Oct 10, 2013)

I dunno wot I'm gonna do,I tried everything nd I can't tell him off violently, I'll keep him busy with toys hopefully to try to get things under control .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Is he teething? Does he still have his baby teeth and are they starting to be replaced by adult teeth? Mine all went through the most annoying biting stage when they were teething, which is temporary.

Some things I did that helped were: give ice cubes and frozen mini-bagels cut in quarters to chew on; say "eh-eh" and give them something they're allowed to chew on, hold it for them to chew on; if you're losing your temper, put them in the crate for a nap, I used to do one hour in/one hour out. Give them kongs, nylabones, antlers, toys made for teething you can put in the freezer.

It was temporary with mine and it was worth all that time spent correcting them to not chew on me, my clothes, etc. and popping them something they are allowed to chew on. Good training for future and now they all go get something appropriate to chew on.

Good luck.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Our girl was a land shark...she is 10 months old...and has not been biting for about four months or so. Lots of toys, redirect and when she started we got up ignored and walked away. Good luck...it will pass

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This absolutely normal behaviour for a Golden puppy. Just keep toys on hand to put in his mouth and encourage him to play with the toy instead of putting teeth on skin. But you will have to work with him, be patient and deal with it for several months. If he is getting really wound up and won't take a toy, put in him his crate for a few minutes to calm down, but do not do it with anger.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Frozen stuffed kongs.
Redirect with other toys.
Keep him well exercised and tired.
Put him in brief time out if he wont quit.

Ollie was land shark to the ninth degree.
Then his teeth came in and he caught on to his lessons and he stopped.

Please don't get violently angry or anything. He's a baby.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm curious....how does a mother dog restrain her young? And where did you hear that?


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh it's frustrating but normal all pups are like that. You should have seen all the little holes in my kids clothes from Ben! One pair of khakis had a bite hole in the seat. But he quit mouthing me when I picked him up and sternly told him No a few times. He's never mouthed me since. He also won't lick me in the face. That was another no conversation we had.


----------



## William Hayes (Oct 10, 2013)

So wot did u do to prevent that wrigly's mom??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

There are several methods to stop biting. First of all, remember that all puppies play by biting. These are their "hands" and their first way to explore their world. Second is to stop any play fighting with your hands. It only makes them targets for your pup. If you rough house, wrestle, or encourage the pup to chase you then you will be bitten and you deserve it. 

When a pup bites his littermates too hard the littermate squeels quite loud. The biter usually backs off. Take a lesson from this and when you pup bites you, squeel, turn away, and stand still. If the pup comes back at you for another bite then it is time for a "nap" in his crate. Pups will easily become over tired and their meltdown usually involves teeth!

Pups should not be land sharks past 3 or 4 months old. They can learn to keep their teeth to themselves if you enforce this rule. If you tolerate him biting or tearing clothes then it will continue on for many months. 

The last resort is the lip pinch. It is not well described on a post but you can pm me if you want more information on it.

Good Luck and stand firm


----------

